
Trawling GitHub for cookies, bookmarks and browsing history - cortesi
http://corte.si/posts/hacks/github-browserstate
======
sytse
Great idea to enable private issues, I've created an issue to implement this
for GitLab [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/3678](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/3678)

------
james-skemp
I agree that some sort of private communication method might be beneficial,
but I wonder why he couldn't have created an issue asking for the maintained
to contact him about an issue?

Kept vague enough, I would expect that to get some results.

~~~
breakingcups
He wanted a fire-and-forget method, with the least amount of manual work
possible.

Having to manually reply to each user who bothered to contact him (even with a
copy&paste template) is a lot of work.

------
mahouse
That's me, but I do it for Sublime Text licences.

